# san remo 16kw or 25kw back boiler stove



## galway. (8 Jan 2010)

hi guys, 
im currently looking into stoves im building a 4 bed two storey, i want to put a stove with a back boiler in that will heat the rads, 9 of them. 

i have seen san remo models 16 or 25 kw 

the 16 kw is €1250.

does any one have experience with these or advice on any other models and what they are like?
 thanks!!


----------



## mel w (16 Jan 2010)

hi 
the 16kw should be enough to heat 9 rads but if they are doubles then the 25 would be better.  they are about the same size to look at . 
hope this helps 
mel


----------

